# Gewichte / Komponenten von  Laufrädern bei Cube (Beispiel CSW MA 3.9)



## Niederbayer (24. März 2014)

Viele Bike-Hersteller haben oft Systemlaufräder auf ihren Rädern die so ähnlich heißen oder so ähnlich aussehen wie Laufradsätze die man direkt beim Laufradhersteller finden kann.
Die Gewichte und verbauten Komponenten sind oft unklar.
Aus diesem Grund dieses Thema hier. 
*Jeder der Infos zu den bei Cube verbauten LRS'n hat - bitten hier loswerden.*


----------



## Niederbayer (24. März 2014)

Habe bei DT-Swiss mal nachgefragt:

CSW MA 2.9 ist aufgebaut aus 350 Spline Naben, Competition Speichen und M520 Felgen, Gewicht des LRS ca. 1900g +/-5%
CSW MA 3.9 ist aufgebaut aus 350 Spline Naben, Competition Speichen und XR331 Felgen, Gewicht des LRS ca. 1570g +/-5%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerNation (24. März 2014)

Cool, danke für die Info


----------



## Kharne (24. März 2014)

Der 2.9 ist definitiv nicht mit 350er Naben aufgebaut, der hat nen Freilauf mit Sperrklinken.


----------



## Vincy (24. März 2014)

*CSW AM 2.7 Modell 2013*  (Cube Stereo 160 Race 2013)
DT 350 Spline Naben mit Felgen DT 533d 27,5 und DT Competition. Gewicht ca 1895g (ohne CL-Adapter).


----------



## Vincy (24. März 2014)

Von DT Swiss gibt es für das Jahr 2013 eine Übersicht der Cube LRS 2013.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=content&coID=19&xc50d7=1vjrtmp98pql4dpsstcjkfh0j6
http://www.whizz-wheels.de/produkte/CubeWebshop.pdf


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. Januar 2015)

.​


----------



## Dark-Tyr (29. November 2015)

2016er Cube Aim Pro 29 = Quando Naben und Cube SX Felgen, Gewicht ohne Schnellspanner, Kassette und Scheiben:

VR 1100g
HR 1290g
=
LRS 2390g xD


----------



## Deleted 235477 (29. November 2015)

Cube Stereo 160 HPA SLT CSW EM 2.7: 

Speiche DT Competition 2.0/1.8 Straight Pull sz 284mm

Speiche DT Competition 2.0/1.8 Straight Pull sz 283mm

Felge DT CSW EM2.7 27.5 E512 28h neongrün/iridium (2016

Nabe DT CSW 370 StraightPull neongreen 28h X12 CL Hinten

Nabe DT CSW 350 StraightPull neongreen 28h 15mm CL Vorne (2016)

Felgen E512 ; 525g 
Nabe DT 370 ; 302g
Nabe DT 350 ; 190g
DT Competition; 382 
Nippel; 20g 

CSW EM 2.7 1944g


----------

